
Show HN: Airtext – Create your own decentralized blog with one click - sihaelov
https://airtext.xyz
======
sihaelov
Hey, I am the maker of Airtext!

Airtext is a platform to create your own decentralized blog with one click. It
is absolutely free, allows bypass government censorship (like the Great
Firewall or Roskomnadzor), and completely secure — nobody can hack and steal
your data because it is encrypted and not hosted on centralized vulnerable
servers (all your data is decentralized).

Would love to hear your questions or feedback, thanks!

~~~
ai_ia
Man, the blog designs are so good.

------
kseistrup
When visiting blockstack.org they recommend using the browser based blockstack
browser – and, frankly, I'd rather not install the docker based. Is there a
way to make AirText work with the browser based blockstack browser? It doesn't
appear in the app list on the front page.

